# Solved: File Hosting Help (I NEED IT REALLY BAD!)



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi! I made a game with a program called GameMaker. I had it hosted, but the host (

) went under construction about 4-5 months ago and all my data was lost . It hasn't been open since (if there is any info on when it will be open again, please let me know!) , so I turned to the GameMaker forums


The server must at least have a direct upload (cgi bin), rather than sites asking for a download link to save space as their only option.
It has to hold at LEAST 20 mb.
No file size upload limit
 supports .exe files
FREE!!!
Thankyou in advanced ^_~
P.S. Is there a program out there that will analyze a program and tell you what opperating systems it is compatible with? Its not that important, but it would help me get my game out on the market more effectively.


----------



## Dabu (Apr 8, 2004)

I do not know of any place thatwill host a 20MB file for free


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

kk. thnx dabu. anyone else?


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I can let you temporarily (max 3 months) host it for free till you find something else. Or you may pay me from then on. You have to decide.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/bc/bc-01.html

http://www.freeshell.org/index.cgi?access


----------



## louisg1 (Jul 7, 2004)

i can get you space for 5.00 a month goto www.lcsworld.com look at the hosting section the plans there will be doubleing or tripling in a week or 2


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thankyou everybody! And still, does anyone else have an offer (so i can get the best one)?


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You are too greedy


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm not greedy, just trying to get the best deal (No, i'm not a progressive auto insurance customer!  )


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

What deal could be better than free for 3 months at least? 

This could be a stop gap arrangement till you find something that you want i.e. free for ever


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

free, forever. 3 months... I guess i could use the time to find a better host (no offense, but there is always bound to be one out there) or wait for filein to open back up... The nice thing about filein was that it had UNLIMITED hosting space (Unlimited as in 1 gig) and no upload limit. The catch was there was EXTREEMLEY LOW band with per file (2 or 3 people at a time :/)


----------



## RAMAddict (Jul 7, 2004)

AbvAvgUser said:


> I can let you temporarily (max 3 months) host it for free till you find something else. Or you may pay me from then on. You have to decide.


Thats not that bad of a deal. In 3 months you should find something you like. If not, than you have to pay.

I know a site http://www.hostonce.com/ that gives you a FREE domain and you have to pay for hosting $6.95 monthly which is really not bad at all.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

LwdSquashman said:


> http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/bc/bc-01.html
> 
> http://www.freeshell.org/index.cgi?access


*FreeShell.Org

arpa ($36 lifetime access) *
100mb home, 100mb web, 100mb mail 
one time $36 initiation fee
all features of the 'users' account 
voting rights on system features and policies
private 'arpa' member server 
telnet, ssh, ftp, ytalk, irc, snarf
gcc, lisp, perl, php, python, ruby, et cetera 
access to additional memberships below

What could be better than $36 for lifetime access. FreeShell has been around since 1987. My friends and I have been using it for years. We make a small donation every year or so. The guy who runs said that if everyone would make a $10 donation every year, he would have more than enough money to run the site. But he relies heavily on Universities donating money to the organization.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

Considering that i have no money to spend, to young for a credit card, and my parents wont let me set up a paypal, having to pay isnt really an option. Unless the guy/girl who runs the host lives nearby and doesn't charge a high price or monthly fee. And ive been looking for a host for about 5 months already, so i think 3 months free wouldnt be a big help. 

Also! I need some other marketing help. (click here)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

flytape8490 said:


> Considering that i have no money to spend, to young for a credit card, and my parents wont let me set up a paypal, having to pay isnt really an option.


You never bothered to click on the link did you. They accept checks and money orders and there is a free account as well, which gives you 20mb.



> *users (free)*
> 20mb home, 20mb web, 20mb mail
> mutt, pop3, imaps, webmail, icq, bboard
> games, TOPS-20, mud, gopher & more
> ...


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

again, I HAVE NO MONEY! and i cant figure out free shell. yahoo help dosent help much either


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

> 3 months... I guess i could use the time to find a better host (no offense, but there is always bound to be one out there) or wait for filein to open back up...


Happy waiting. I can't give you anything more than 3 months free. Even I incurr costs on server space.



> Unless the guy/girl who runs the host lives nearby and doesn't charge a high price or monthly fee.


BTW, where are you located? I never charge monthly fees to my clients. Only annual . Unless of course its a spacial case.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

flytape8490 said:


> again, I HAVE NO MONEY! and i cant figure out free shell. yahoo help dosent help much either


Like I said, they have free account as well. If you cannot figure out how to use yahoo................I dont even know what to say to that. I can't help you.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

I cant figure out freeshell, not Yahoo! Yahoo is the easyiest thing iv ever used/done (actually, 2nd easiest. QBasic is the first).


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

So... Any suggestions?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So why can't you just use Yahoo Briefcase then.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

flytape8490 said:


> I cant figure out freeshell, not Yahoo! Yahoo is the easyiest thing iv ever used/done (actually, 2nd easiest. QBasic is the first).


Right on the link I posted for you.



> To create your own free shell account, telnet to 'sdf.lonestar.org'


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill host for free.... email me at [email protected], or IM me on aim or msn (think its in my profile)


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow!! Here's what you were looking for!! All the best.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

still having probs


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

> still having probs


Now what man!! Someone is giving you for free and still you are not satisfied?


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 2, 2003)

Free forever if you write my site all in the program.. 

and give me full price for all money it makes..

and sign over an agreement making the game mine.


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 2, 2003)

lol, abv, 3 months is very good...
This guys just crazy


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

flytape8490 said:


> still having probs


That does not tell us what you are having problems with.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I hosted it for you..you havent been on aim for the link.

http://s92400163.onlinehome.us/hacky sack 2 dx.exe


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I am slowly losing interest in this thread. But this intention of helping prevents from going away from this one  The initiator of thread itself doesn't seem to serious about his problem (if at all it can be said so!!)


----------



## seventyeight (Jan 22, 2006)

Features:

500 MB Storage Space
Unlimited Bandwidth
Hotlinking allowed
Host your music, videos, images, documents, etc

It's no joke, if you don't believe me, check out the site for yourself

Click here to check out site


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Great host:
www.freewebsitehost.net

100MB for free. That should be plenty.
It's meant for a website but it works just fine for files too.

Otherwise, yes I could host it for you too - until I stop buying hosting or something like that.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

wow. this was kinda un-expected. The last post before you two was from july 2004. anyway, i had already found the site fileforum.com
Any file type- any file size- unlimited space. Just as long as your upload time doesn't exceed 10 hours.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

"Unlimited file space" hosts don't last very long...there's simply no such thing as unlimited space. It just doesn't exist.
http://sf.net is probably the most reliable free host you'll find for this.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

Well obviously it isn't completely unlimeted- what it basically means is that the average user doesn't really have any roadblocks as far as uploading files in less than 10 hours goes.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

How can you have "partially" unlimited...either there's a limit on it or there isn't


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL. I didn't even realize this thread was over a year old...


----------

